# Anyone know anything about the "WineGarner" bloodline ?



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

I was trying to dig up some info on a popular bloodline around my area ( southern Illinois) it is WINEGARNER . I hear it has been around since the late 70's early 80's. Sure would appreciate any input . thanks Jason


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

If it the Winegarner stuff that goes back into the blue dogs, it is kind of scatterbred and goes into some watchdog lines and a bunch of other stuff as well.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is a website for Ed Winegarner's kennel:

INDEX.HTM

He's been around at least early to mid 90s that I know of. There may be some contact info on there for you to get a hold of him directly & speak to him, but be forewarned, he can be really rude sometimes.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

winegarner blood is the real blue apbt not bully blues. like the post says check out bootleg kennels or greens kennels. these are great blue dogs with unbelievable temperements


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

my pup is Winegarner/Mason bloodline.. check out my pics


----------



## shonno (Feb 9, 2014)

*winegarner bloodline*

Winegarner bloodline comes from Ed Winegarner . From centralia il. He still lves here.


----------

